# TWRP Broke



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Why am I a victim of stuff breaking when everything was working fine without me doing anything? I'm dead serious, I touched nothing on this phone since I installed Pooka's CM9 (at least the latest he posted in the sticky above here) and I only booted to the Blur firmware for a while to test a few things.

That's how the story goes. Ran Blur for a couple days and now I want to go back to CM9 for a bit, but it looks like I'll have to go through the entire FXZ process probably just to fix things. I haven't yet since at least the blur firmware works, but here's the strange part. If I were to put the CM9 slot active, reboot the phone, I get the typical continue or go to safestrap boot, I tap continue, wait, then the same screen pops up. I found that odd, so I tapped continue again, nothing. Phone doesn't go any further. Real odd.. So I bit the dust and did a full reinstall of the ROM, gapps, and that's it. Wiped cache, data, and system and tried to reboot. Same. Exact. Thing.

So, anyone have an explanation for this weird occurrence? Its so odd that this now happens on me when everything worked fine before, but it looks like I may have to just start from scratch and I'd rather not if I can help that. But, it looks like I might if no one can explain how this happened to me. Maybe I'm just a little bitter about TWRP, not that its a bad program or anything, but oh well. Karma at its best is what I'm going to say.


----------



## aaron1312 (Mar 26, 2013)

Typically in my own experience when TWRP reboots itself, it means the ROM isn't installed properly. I'd reinstall it after wiping data/cache etc. Oh and it helps to make a backup.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

lol, I believe I mentioned I already tried that. Matter of fact, I did.



TwinShadow said:


> So I bit the dust and did a full reinstall of the ROM, gapps, and that's it. Wiped cache, data, and system and tried to reboot. Same. Exact. Thing.


----------

